# Gun Cleaning !?



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

So I'm stationed here in pensacola and had my mom bring my 12 gauge down here last weekend when she came to visit. It seems my dad had let it sit behind the seat of his truck for a while and the end of the barrel has rust on it and the inside is not very clean. The action was stuck but I put some oil on it and it works fine now. Where in Pensacola can I take it to get a good thorough cleaning hopefully before next weekend? I will get a cleaning kit once I start using it but as of now I iust want to get it fixed so to say. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Kalvin


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

What Model?
I have a Mossburg 500 , so I know how to break That one down....a little harder than My Pistols!:whistling:.
....A gunsmith will charge you a fortune to do anything to it.....Search Youtube or Google your make/model and you will get the info you need to break it down. The rest is just a matter of some busy work with the cleaning kit , a tooth brush and some breakfree cleaner/lube. If the Rust doesn't come off with the cleaner and some elbow grease, you may have to use some emry cloth, Probalby not the best thing for the bluing,but don't think you can damage it much more now.
Plenty of guys on here with much more experience than me....and many would probably help you out as well.


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Mossberg
Model 88

How much is a fortune to clean a gun? I would hate to mess something up and not be able to put it back together again...made that mistake before


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

you can buy that for less than 200$ at walmart on 29 so dont spend alot


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I think a gunsmith will charge somewhere in the neighborhood of $80/hr.
....But You Shouldn't need one....just follow along with the instructional video....the one for the 500 should work - looks like the 88 is very similar. If you get stuck, I'd be glad to help.....or if you really want to pay someone, bring me a bottle of Jack and I'll clean it.....(sober of course.)
.....but you should really learn to clean it yourself, part of gun ownership, and I find cleaning the guns to be enjoyable and relaxing....kind of therapeutic!


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes I do clean my own guns (at home) in a nice big open area with room to layout and clean everything...We cant have weapons on base here so I am keeping it at a relative's house but yeah 80$ an hour is ridiculous ill just find some time/place to do it I guess


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Get with me next week. I'll be glad to give you a hand with it. I have everything necessary to do it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

and the WOLF steps up and takes care of business...AGAIN!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> I think a gunsmith will charge somewhere in the neighborhood of $80/hr.
> ....But You Shouldn't need one....just follow along with the instructional video....the one for the 500 should work - looks like the 88 is very similar. If you get stuck, I'd be glad to help.....or if you really want to pay someone, bring me a bottle of Jack and I'll clean it.....(sober of course.)
> .....but you should really learn to clean it yourself, part of gun ownership, and I find cleaning the guns to be enjoyable and relaxing....kind of therapeutic!


Amen to that brother!!! I love the smell of Hoppe's gun solvent!!!!:thumbsup: I always put it on like after shave too!!!:whistling:

Sorta like hunting, I love cleaning the deer more then killing em!!!!:thumbup:

Do a youtube search and you'll find instructional video!!!


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks guys for the replies, I think tomorrow I will go buy some cleaning supplies and try to find some time to get it done before sunday


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Where are you? I am in Destin and have everything you need, if that is close for you.


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Frank I am here in Pensacola but I think its probably best just to go ahead and get the stuff I need as I will hopefully start shooting more now that I have a gun....Where is the best place to get cleaning supplies/sights and ammo around here? Any family owned businesses that you guys recommend?


----------

